# Sterling USS Missouri



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever built this balsa monstrosity? I got one at an auction this morning for $30, with the white metal fittings kit. From what little I've been able to find, I got a deal...but it looks like one helluva job to build right...five and a half feet of battleship... :freak:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I seem to have a talent for finding cool kits that no one here has dealt with. :drunk: 

I did manage to find a guy on eBay who makes resin main turrets and a complete set of brass barrels for all of the guns. Not cheap, but very cool. Another company makes a complete fiberglas hull - I might still build the balsa hull, just for the challenge.

:tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds interesting at 5 1/2'. Sounds like a bargain at $30, regardless the medium. What's the scale for this _Mighty Mo_ kit?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think it's 1/192. It's actually approaching the size of the brass model displayed in the Missouri Capitol building museum. That model was built by the Navy as some sort of radio antenna testing device, and given to the state by President Truman when the Navy was done with it.

Needless to say, I'm not going to start on this thing until I have room to properly show it off. It was designed with propulsion and R/C controls in mind, so those are being considered for the build. I have completed models that would fit into the box for the metal fittings... :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would be a great ship to take down to the lake and launch from your trailer. All you'd need then would be a couple of Destroyers to act as a tender and sub chaser for the flotilla. When you start this build, please post pix.  rr


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I think your right.

The Sterling Missouri is 1/192 Which puts it at almost 5 feet I believe.
The Nichimo 1/200 Yamato is 52", and the Missouri was only a few feet longer.

If you got one for $30.00 then you got one heck of a bargin.
Perhaps they forgot to add a '0'.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It was an auction...only two of us were bidding and the other guy quit at $29.

I've found some great accurizing parts out there, including a one-piece fiberglas hull.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Man, what a bargain!


----------



## Skip1946 (Dec 20, 2020)

spe130 said:


> Has anyone ever built this balsa monstrosity? I got one at an auction this morning for $30, with the white metal fittings kit. From what little I've been able to find, I got a deal...but it looks like one helluva job to build right...five and a half feet of battleship... :freak:


I built it twice. One 50 years ago and I am just about finished the second. The first was a present which I built pretty much as the instructions said. While my son still has that model, he bought another copy from Ebay several years ago but never got around to building it. A couple of years ago he asked me to build it for him. After some research, I discovered that the Sterling model from the 50's was of the ship after a major overhaul and upgrade in the early fifties. I wanted to build it as it appeared during the war which I am doing. There are a number of companies that make detail parts for the 1/192 scale and as noted by another commenter, they can be pricey. But they really add authenticity and detail to the model. I have purchased a lot of parts from a company called " Shapeways". There are also alot of parts in the 1/200 scale which is more common than the 1/192. Depending on the part, this scale can be used. For example, the original ship had catapults for launching aircraft. I used a 1/200 scale model of the Kingfisher aircraft and it look great.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cool! Would love to see pictures if you have any of the build progression....


----------



## Skip1946 (Dec 20, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Cool! Would love to see pictures if you have any of the build progression....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks! That is a lot of ship!

When you have the time do you have photos of the planes and their builds, too?


----------



## Skip1946 (Dec 20, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Thanks! That is a lot of ship!
> 
> When you have the time do you have photos of the planes and their builds, too?





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Thanks! That is a lot of ship!
> 
> When you have the time do you have photos of the planes and their builds, too?


It doesn't take much to build, not that many pieces. The challenge is the scale and painting.


----------

